# Vape King R150 5 Day SALE!



## Gizmo (11/1/16)

Up to 73% Selected Drippers and Tanks!! 

Do Not miss out, while stocks last.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/on-sale.html​

Reactions: Like 3


----------

